# Help Need Walking cane Handles



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been searching for a bulk supplier of brass cane heads for the walking canes that I create, however I am having a difficult time finding a variety to choose from.

I have the brass eagle head, duck head, and the regency handles, but I would like to have more handles to choose from.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

What type of handles are you installing?

Thanks,


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Treelineusa is one source that I use.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I too use Treeline for cane parts.

I have suggestion, is there a mfg. stamp on the pieces you use? Maybe you can trace the mfg from that and order bulk direct from them and eliminate the middleman.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I also purchase from Treeline, however I see canes for sale on the internet from China with really nice variety brass handles.

I would like to have access to a larger selection of handles than Treeline offers.

Thanks,


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This looks like a great source. I learned of it from cobalt. But it is in the UK. I have not been able to fined any thing like it in the US.

http://www.allgoodideas.co.uk/Stickmaking_Supplies


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

CV3 said:


> This looks like a great source. I learned of it from cobalt. But it is in the UK. I have not been able to fined any thing like it in the US.
> 
> http://www.allgoodideas.co.uk/Stickmaking_Supplies


The website looks great, however I would really like to find a good selection of brass handles.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

stixman said:


> The website looks great, however I would really like to find a good selection of brass handles.


If I find one I will let you know stixman. I have spent hours look for brass and other handles on the web.. So far I have had little luck other than what is sold by Woodcraft , Treeline , Rockler and a few others. little verity.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like you need to get into touch with a foundry, if they cast metal they should give you a idea who suppliers them.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

[post='walking stick handles']www.soyiwu.com [/post]

try the www. soyiwu.com the sell handles and will make them .they have a min. order of twenty i think .its a china company

Found this on the alibaba.com site. just type in brass walking stick handles .think its a indian site but like ebay and deal with manufactures.

There is loads on there even get led lights handles to fit on walking sticks on it. dont know if there any help didnt look into it


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I know a source for pre made derby handles if anyone is interested.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I would love to know your source for the derby handles.

I haven't been having much luck with Alibaba. I asked for quotes for cane handles, but I've gotten replies for dresser, cabinet, and every other kind handle, except cane handles.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Walkingcaneco.com


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm looking for bass handles if possible.


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2017)

Here's what I have surmised, that Harvey is one of the biggest wholesalers. I received a brass eagle handle from another distributor and the handle was in a box with Harvey's name on it, with the words, made in India. I tried buying off of Harvey, but a lot of hoops to jump through. If we as a group could make a deal with a foreign manufacturer, we could probably buy handles for 5 to 8 dollars.


----------

